# What are some reasonable goals for a beginner freestylist to hit by season's end?



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been boarding for about 4 years and can shred the slopes pretty fast, but I just hit the park for the first time this season and just landed a jump for the first time yesterday. Needless to say I'm pretty stoked. Been doing a bunch of research on freestyle riding and copying & pasting all the best info I can find to study up on everytime before I hit the slopes. I say this to illustrate that I'm pretty serious about progressing and won't be half assing this. With that in mind, I ride about 1-2, sometimes 3, times a week and plan on spending half the day shredding and half the day in the park from now on and I'm wondering what type of progression I can expect to make by season's end? I was thinking aiming on landing 180s and 360s with some basic grabs, riding switch naturally, and doing some cool tricks on boxes could be good goals.. But I don't know whether I'm over or undershooting there. I'm likely going to avoid rails for now because I just don't feel like the risk is worth the reward, especially for a beginner.

What do you all think?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say that sounds like pretty reasonable and attainable goals for a park beginner. :thumbsup:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not park rat (except this year). But I would start off with some straight airs, and try some basic grabs. I learned the 4 basic 180s on the hill before I took them to jumps and side hits. For me it was much easier to pop a 180 going sideways along a run then off a jump.

As for boxes and rails, being able to hit the ride on rails and boxes is a good start. I am a beginner though when it comes to rails, spent my time in the park last year on mostly jumps (3rd season riding)


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats on landing your first jump in the park.

Videos used for coaching like Snowboard Addiction's can help you with nuances that will make your progression much more rapid and help you learn the correct way so you look stylish. Remember the coolest spins and jumps are those that look effortless versus those that look like they are being muscled around. 

Also listen up to the good folks on here that have a lot of knowledge.

Lastly, since you are new to the park, don't forget the proper park etiquette regardless of the lack that other may have...set an example for others.

Krug


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Have a nice big popper ollie.

I am not in the park much, but many park features are off the ground and don't have ride on run ways. The ollie is very fundamental in park and general freestyle riding. Having a strong ollie is very helpful.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Those are very reasonable goals. I would definitely find side hits to practice 180's and 360's, so if you fall it won't hurt. 3's take practice and a bunch of falls but you'll get em. As for jibs, boxes are your best bet to start. Boardsliding is a sweet fun trick and fairly easy to learn, fronside or backside. 

The best way to progress in park (in my opinion) is to find a friend around your skill level and play them in a game of SNOW or "Game in your face". Everytime I play I always learn something new and it's a blast.

Good luck!


----------

